# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Quán Dạ Khúc - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Cà phê Dạ Khúc nằm sâu trong một con hẻm trên đường Phạm Ngọc Thạch, quận 1. Quán khác với những quán cà phê hiện nay với kiến trúc đơn giản gần gũi, với những mảng tường xi măng màu ngà giống như những biệt thự vùng biển. Một không gian nhẹ nhàng êm ả như tách biệt hẳn bên ngoài.


Tầng một của quán là khoảng sân trống với mái vòm sắt làm nơi tựa cho giàn phong lan kho sắc. Đây là nơi thường được những nhóm bạn, gia đình chọn làm nơi tổ chức tiệc, sinh nhật vì nó có sự riêng biệt; buổi tối từ khoảng sân này bạn có thể nhìn ngắm bầu trời đầy sao.

Thật thú vị bên tách cà phê cùng một người bạn tâm sự, ngoài khung cửa những ngôi biệt thự xưa ẩn hiện qua tàng cây xanh, những mái ngói nhấp nhô đã nhạt màu bởi năm tháng. Thời gian như trôi chậm hơn, nhường chỗ cho những giây phút thư giãn hiếm hoi nơi thành phố náo nhiệt.

Hàng đêm, tiếng dương cầm với những giai điệu trữ tình càng làm cho không khí trở nên lãng mạn hơn. Thỉnh thoảng những ca sĩ không chuyên là những khách hàng quen thuộc ngẫu hứng, họ hát cho bạn bè bằng cả cảm xúc chân thành, như muốn chia sẻ, tìm sự đồng cảm qua từng ca từ, giai điệu của những bài hát khó quên.

Theo Sài Gòn Tiếp Thị, khách nếu thích có thể nhờ họa sĩ tại đây vẽ tặng một bức chân dung tốc họa hoặc những câu thơ bằng thư pháp để ghi lại cảm xúc của mình.


Đến với Dạ Khúc có thể tìm chút ấm áp cùng bạn bè bên ly cà phê nóng, tán gẫu sau những ngày xa cách. Một không gian thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi thật dễ chịu.

Giá tham khảo

Cà phê các loại 22.000 đồng/ly
Cocktail 30.000 - 35.000 đồng/ly
Các món ăn nhẹ 20.000 - 45.000 đồng/ phần


Địa chỉ: Cà phê Dạ Khúc, 39/2 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, quận 1, Tp HCM


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Dạ Khúc_



(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

dạ khúc cho tinh nhân

----------

